# .270 and an arrow



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks for looking ..... comments welcome. Mesquite on the pen with ca finish. I'm still workin on my photography............


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Now that's sweet.... Very imaginative...


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Outstanding design !
My son may have a shaft or two I can give you if you want it. He will go nuts when he see's your pen.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Great work Lift!!! I really like the Arrow Pen Mate!!!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

That's different - real cool.


----------



## PenMakerWillie (Nov 5, 2008)

Man that's sharp looking


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Looks real good, I like the idea and what looks to be a little extra length.


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

johnmyjohn said:


> Looks real good, I like the idea and what looks to be a little extra length.


 John atcualy it's the same length of a slim. The bottom is shorter and the arrow shaft makes up for the difference. 
Thanks for the comments ya'll


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

Now THAT is cool. How did you do it?


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

bear hide said:


> Now THAT is cool. How did you do it?


 Bear.... which pen are you asking about??? the arrow i turned a shim to fit inside the arrow shaft and I shortened the lower piece of wood.... Hope this is helpful.....


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks Lift, that is exactly what I was asking.


----------

